# LOOK a vet that does not push Science Diet!



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

My husband and I are moving to Sartell MN, near St. Cloud, so I have been looking for a new vet since our new place is over an hour away from where we live now. 
I came across this vet:
Prescription Pet Food, St Cloud Minnesota
Its Royal canin, better than science diet but hey! 

I am considering that vet and this one:
Pine Cone Pet Hospital in Sartell, MN

Which one looks better?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I like the look of the first one better just because I think they give a lot more detailed information. The second link gives very general information. Also the first one is open weekends an does emergency care which would make me feel better. There isn too much on the websites to help make a decision really, there's nothing I can pick out that makes me think one is better than the other really. Maybe you could go in and ask some questions and then compare them?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I totally agree with every Melissa is saying plus you may want to speak to neighbors who have dogs.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I am definitely leaning towards the first one, I like that they are open on weekends. Because we all know that our animals don't only get sick or injured 9-5 Monday-Friday!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That's the one I was leaning towards because the website gives info about them not just about general vetinary care. But I don't think there's enough info to decide.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I know. I guess I just have to go and check them both out. There are more in the area too, these 2 are the closest to my new house. So if they don't work out I still have choices, I just want the best for y little fur babies!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck. I hope you find a great vet


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in Australia and every vet arount me pushes Hill's science too even part of their Vet sign has Hill's on it!!!! Unbelievable!!!:nmad2:


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I always look at the online reviews from other pet owners. I think you learn more that way than just by a vet's website. I've seen some really great vets with pretty bad looking websites, and vice versa. But the extended hours of the first one is definitely a plus.


----------

